# Fruit loop/Cereal flavours



## moonunit

Hi All

I recently dabbled in a fruit loop type cereal flavour and found it to be so delicious it didn't even get chance to steep before I finished it. I'm on the hunt for something local which could compare to the premium imported brands. Currently vaping NCV(hasn't had chance to steep) after my Loop Ninja was finished, its good but not as good, actually a very big difference in flavour with the NCV being a lot more fruity(reminds me of eating a handful of jelly beans). Even though NCV was quite the flavour I was after I will definitely be ordering it again. 

Can anyone recommend something local that has that proper cereal flavour?

On a side note, before actually trying one of the cereal type flavours I couldn't understand what the hype was all about and thought it couldn't be that good, well was I wrong. If you haven't tried one of these fruit loop flavours please do yourself a favour and get some!


----------



## Jakey

Only other local one I know of is voodoo juice mummys breakfast

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapington

May I ask what setup you used for Fruloops?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Aspire Atlantis, 0.5 ohm coil at 20 watts. Air hole on second largest setting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapington

I would recommend trying it at higher wattages, Atlantis works best at like 35W and you will notice the flavours pop more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314

Not sure about local cereal juices. But locally stocked - 
VapeMOB have ANML Looper which is really really good imo. Sells out fast and might not be available atm but worth keeping an eye out for when they restock. 
And Sir Vape are about to bring in Breakfast at Telios "The Milk", which I've never tried but reviewers are praising it as one of the best.
And Aisle 7 is stocked by Vape Cartel which again I've never tried either.


----------



## Vapington

Telios The Milk is just superb - better than looper IMO. Aisle7 is also excellent especially at higher wattages which brings out a milkyness that I didnt get at lower wattages.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## moonunit

Vapington said:


> I would recommend trying it at higher wattages, Atlantis works best at like 35W and you will notice the flavours pop more


Upping the wattage definitely did change the flavour, got more of a milkyness to it. Can't Vape at that wattage all day too harsh. Although it is much sweeter at lower wattages.

Thanks for the suggestion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit

@KB_314 thanks for all the suggestions but way over spent on juices this month already, hence the reason for something local that could potentially be an all day vape.

Getting a RDA tomorrow so looking forward to see how it differs in flavour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

moonunit said:


> @KB_314 thanks for all the suggestions but way over spent on juices this month already, hence the reason for something local that could potentially be an all day vape.
> 
> Getting a RDA tomorrow so looking forward to see how it differs in flavour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know - I'm sure many people on this forum would welcome some savings! I'm sure it will be good though - the last few local juices I bought have been really impressive - just none of them cereals


----------



## skola

And one more...



KieranD said:


> Do not miss out!!!
> 
> 3 new flavours launching at VapeCon this weekend!
> 
> *Amazon *- Fruit Loops cereals, doused with fresh, full cream milk!
> *Pink Lady *- Strawberry Lemonade. (Possibly SA's very FIRST NEF Juice!)
> *Island Ice *- Juicy Summer Island Fruits and a hint of Menthol!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Balsak

Going to run into the same problem soon been vaping cloud company revel and a bottle only lasted me a week, beyond yummy, and i need to get somebody that make the same flavor locally as i cant justify coughing up 300 buks each week

Setup used

Subank mini with rda deck on a 0.3ohm coil and vaping at 30 wats on my sigelei


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

skola said:


> And one more...



I have Amazon and Pink lady and they are both delicious juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

Liking all the local options coming out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Balsak

@KieranD any news on the new amazon flavour ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD

@Balsak I am just sorting out what is left over from Vape Con
I will load all the stock again tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

KieranD said:


> @Balsak I am just sorting out what is left over from Vape Con
> I will load all the stock again tomorrow



@KieranD, there was leftovers???


----------



## Balsak

KieranD said:


> @Balsak I am just sorting out what is left over from Vape Con
> I will load all the stock again tomorrow



Thanx dude as i want to order some flavours the fruit loops, cowboys apple pie and then the strawberry one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD

@VapeViper not many at all! 
Picking will be slim over the next 2 weeks while I frantically produce and steep the next batch!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Balsak

Order placed, juice juice juice


----------



## acorn

KieranD said:


> @VapeViper not many at all!
> Picking will be slim over the next 2 weeks while I frantically produce and steep the next batch!



Picked my pick from the slim pickings Cant wait to try your 3 new juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moonunit

So I've order all the locally made fruit loop flavours I could find. Can't wait for them to arrive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i might as well set up a recurring order coupled with a debit order on my back account with @KieranD for that amazon.
i got 2x 100ml bottles from vapecon, and when i got home a could not stop vaping it, i wanted to pour some in a sherry glass so that i could gently sip on it when i was not vaping it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## moonunit

@PeterHarris, ordered a 100ml from @KieranD so can't wait for it to arrive. Using the last of my NCV Fruloops so hoping all the orders arrive tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak

Order mine at 7 oclock this morning with the 75bucks shipping option hopefully i can have my fruit loop fix this afternoon again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wikked

3mg all sold out


----------



## KieranD

@Balsak you order has been collected and should be out on delivery shortly! 

@moonunit yours is being packed now and will be delivered in the morning for sure!


----------



## Balsak

@KieranD thanks been watching the waybill with a hawk eye see its been dispatched to me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Slygxi

Loving Amazon! but hate that it gets finished so quick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit

@KieranD thanks by the looks of the comments it's going to be a winner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD

@moonunit thank you, I hope you enjoy it! 
Thank you for supporting Vape Cartel! I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Balsak

KieranD said:


> @Balsak you order has been collected and should be out on delivery shortly!
> 
> @moonunit yours is being packed now and will be delivered in the morning for sure!



Thanks man received the liquid now i can get my fruit loop fix again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

egh , no more 3mg Amazon .... seems I miss all the good ones .... @KieranD when will the next batch be and can I put a pre-order in ?  100mls should cover it


----------



## KieranD

@Daniel I am busy producing everything again! Started mixing again today so should be in the next 2 weeks


----------



## zadiac

Currently vaping on Nora's Dream and never knew fruit loops juice was that good. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

zadiac said:


> Currently vaping on Nora's Dream and never knew fruit loops juice was that good. Love it.



Nora's is one of those special juices. I'm glad @KieranD found and brought it to us folk.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moonunit

So after a long and painful hunt, I have tasted many local juices, all delicious in their own right with their own flavour profiles, but I am yet to find something that tastes just like fruitloops locally.

Tried the following:
Locally made
NVC - Fruloops
NCV - Milked
Nostalgia - Morning Glory
E-Liquid Project - Amazon
Voodoo - Mummy's Breakfast
Foggs Famous Sauce - The Milky Way (Untested, only arrived this morning)

Note: I believe this is it that is made locally, unless I have missed someone somewhere? Please let me know if I have and I will gladly order some.

Internationally Made
Nicks Blissful Brews - Loop Ninja (By far the best I have tried)
Goodlife - Cozmic Crunch
MtBaker Vapor - Admiral Berry Crunch
MtBaker Vapor - Fruity Hoops

When I get some time I will do a proper breakdown/review of the bunch. I am yet to try Looper, but it is definitely on the cards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

I also got my Foggs this morning. Can't wait for tonight to try it out


----------



## moonunit

Damn that Foggs is tasty definitely one of the better ones I have tried. Gonna give it a go in a dripper with a Clapton coil later.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

@moonunit, what setup are using with Nicks Blissful Brews - Loop Ninja?
Vaping it at the moment but I'm not getting much flavor from it.


----------



## moonunit

@Imthiaz Khan using it in my Atlantis with a rebuilt coil(3mm I/D, 5wraps 24g kanthal, Jap cotton) at around 20-25 watts with the second largest air hole open.

Waiting for stock to come in again to give it another go against the local flavours I have.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for the info @moonunit 
I'm currently vaping it on a Atomic Atty, (3mm ID , 26g, 8 wraps) at 20 watts.
Tried Jap cotton and Rayon but I only get a Milky vape and none of the fruit loops flavor.


----------



## Keyaam

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks for the info @moonunit
> I'm currently vaping it on a Atomic Atty, (3mm ID , 26g, 8 wraps) at 20 watts.
> Tried Jap cotton and Rayon but I only get a Milky vape and none of the fruit loops flavor.


You need to up the wattage to get the fruit loops flavor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks @Keyaam, tried that as well bro, all the way up to 30 watts and still don't get the fruit loops.


----------



## method1

Just got some NCV Milked - not getting much Loop flavour but it's a helluva smooth vape anyway


----------



## Rob Fisher

I hear you guys... I have tried a few of these vapes and I don't get the true fruit loops taste either... everyone I've tried has been disappointing. I once tried a tank @Paulie had and that was about the best I tasted but can't remember what it was... and back at the time I wasn't really vaping anything other than Menthol Ice.


----------



## moonunit

Thought a little update is due

Tried the following:
Locally made
NVC - Fruloops - Good all round fruit loops flavour, found it to be slightly muted
NCV - Milked - decent cereal vape, reminds me of a regular grain cereal slightly toasted
Nostalgia - Morning Glory - still trying to figure this one out 
E-Liquid Project - Amazon - Very fruity, slightly tangy, not picking up any milkiness
Voodoo - Mummy's Breakfast - Very difficult to describe but very nice (carries the Voodoo signature type flavour?)
Foggs Famous Sauce - The Milky Way - As the name says it's definitely milky take on fruit loops
Plume Station - Breakfast Express - good fruit loop flavour, milky and very slight orange tang

Found a 1/2 bottle of Milked 6mg in the back of my Vape liquid drawer and my word it had gone dark, thought lets give it a shot and was I impressed. Think Kellogg's corn flakes that have been toasted(not cookie toasted though) with a bit of sweetness and a dash of milk. Finished the 1/2 bottle chop chop.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

I have got the impression more of turkish delight than loops with all of the floops flavours I've tried so far.


----------



## Vapington

method1 said:


> Just got some NCV Milked - not getting much Loop flavour but it's a helluva smooth vape anyway


Thats because it isnt fruit loops


----------



## method1

Vapington said:


> Thats because it isnt fruit loops



I don't think there's a clearer explanation than that 

Finding the flavor of this one extremely subtle - not a lot of flavor but an extremely smooth vape. Going to see if I can hold off and let it steep a bit


----------



## Vapington

Haha  yes Milked is subtle. You should be getting hints of toasty cereal notes and fruity notes along with the milkyness of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

That sums it up well. Do you expect any changes in flavor if I leave it to steep?
It's already shaping up to be one of my favourites - anyway, back to fruit loops, I'll be trying some Fruloops soon!


----------



## Vapington

Yes longer steeping will do some good! The toastyness will came forward more prominently

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

